# La Belle Vie rescue



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

A reminder not all Atlantic crossings are as successful as La Vagabonde's.

https://gcaptain.com/the-rescue-maers...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow. Well written.

Even on this quick text book rescue it took 8 hours to accomplish in F8 gale and the whole ships expert crew making a ship do what it's not designed to do.

Great work.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Incredible. The entire time the crew was on the ladder, I worried the sailboat's rigging could hit him.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

My 1st thought too.
They planned and set the line and ladder so it shouldnt happen


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucky the guy was not injured and had enough strength to climb the ladder too.
Lesson learned: Calling for help is the easiest part of being rescued.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not their first rodeo. The ship crew looked like they treated it like buisiness as usual.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Sailboat guy looked very proficient..rolled in the napkin of jib, secured for possible later recovery, gathered his important stuff, not paniced


----------



## Chris271828 (Jul 27, 2019)

The article indicates it took over 5 hours for the ship to get there, so this was in the middle of the ocean.

At the end of the video it says the keel was damaged.

I wonder how? Is there any more information on what caused this?


----------

